# RSPCA MIlton Keynes & North Bucks Branch



## Simon's cats

William is Homed!


----------



## Simon's cats

Buttercup is still looking for a home she has been with us since about May .She is desperate to find a home where she can be boss and has the freedom to go outside.She is very playful and likes a fuss.Buttercup really doesnt like other cats so being at the rspca for as long as she has isnt ideal for her she is a naughty tortie who is forever trying to escape only to be lured back by wet food


----------



## Simon's cats

Lexy and Tiddles have again been with us for months. They are bonded and love cuddles . They are very active cats and love to run around the centre in their moments of freedom!


----------



## Simon's cats

This is Goldie, another of our mummy cats who needs a home now her babies are ready to leave home. She's had an awful life up to now having produced litter after litter of kittens. SHe's spayed now and so much happier for it!


----------



## Simon's cats

This is Lola - she is a grorgeous black and white girl looking for her new home.


----------



## Simon's cats

This is Sasha, slightly longer heard and black and white. One of our longer term cats in foster care.


----------



## Simon's cats

this super cute beauty is LuLu .She was found abandoned with her kittens and is now looking for a home as the only cat.She is approx 2 years old and has a sweet nature


----------



## Simon's cats

this is Amy she is mum to Ray and Gary who are also looking for homes.Amy wasnt wanted anymore when she became pregnant despite this Amy is very sweet and friendly


----------



## Simon's cats

Melanie is homed


----------



## Simon's cats

This adorable kitty is Mandy she is thought to be 1 to 2 years old.She is very sweet and playful.Mandy has been spayed and vaccinated


----------



## Simon's cats

This is Fushia she was found as a stray with her kittens she is about two years old....and let me tell you a noisy eater at least she was today. The strangest sounds we coming from her a sort of growling but chewing sound ! if you would like to home this fluffy beauty who has been spayed and vaccinated please call on 01908 611179


----------



## Simon's cats

Hello! my name is Bobby I found myself in the RSPCA when my owners didnt want me anymore  .I am about a year old.Sweet and a little shy. 01908 611179


----------



## Simon's cats

This beautiful black cat is the gorgeous mummy to Jack and she is also looking for a home 01908 611179


----------



## Simon's cats

And this is her son Jack.

This is Jack He is a fluffy boy thought to be about 10 months old He is currently sharing a cage with his mummy as they are both looking for new homes either together or seperatly 01908 611179


----------



## Simon's cats

RSPCA Milton Keynes & N. Bucks Branch
This is Walace .He is a handsome larger boy cat with really unusual eyes.He likes a good fussing. 01908611179


----------



## Simon's cats

This is Polar Bear. He was a stray brought in with cat flu and fleas he is feeling much better and is ready for a home. Is is roughly 18 months old and is shy at first .Please call 01908 611179


----------



## Simon's cats

One of our kittens born in foster care
I'm 12 weeks old and looking for that perfect forever home.. Contact RSPCA mk branch if u are interested. Love and purrs toffee x


----------



## Simon's cats

I'm fran, have ginormous ears and massive eyes, I'm about 2yrs old,my babies have all gone to forever homes now it's my turn!! I have a sister who is as beautiful as me, we would love to be homed together x &#9829;


----------



## Simon's cats

Bess is another beautiful loving black cat waiting for a home she is about 1 years old and has a very sweet nature. 01908 611179


----------



## Simon's cats

Matilda is homed!


----------



## Simon's cats

I have to apologize for this picture of Mistress she would NOT keep still! .The picture really doesnt do her justice she is a stunning Bengal pedagree breed cat with beautiful spots and stripes fur. She was one of five cats seized by the rspca .As many Bengals she is a bit temperamental but she is sweet and like stroking 01908 611179


----------



## Simon's cats

Kinky is a very handsome 2 year old boy. His tail is limp and may have to be amputated before he finds a new home. He is inquisitive and friendly 01908 611179


----------



## Simon's cats

Scooby is another friendly black cat looking for a permentant home.He has a lovely temprament is so dying to be let out of his pen.Scooby is approx 1 year old and is currently at the vets being treated for a skin condition which has left looking a bit patchy.He really is a lovely little guy .if you would like to home Scooby please call 01908 611179


----------



## Simon's cats

Isabella is homed!


----------



## Simon's cats

Suki is homed!


----------



## Simon's cats

2 little foster boys, Bramble and Berry are looking for a forever home. They would love to go together but will understand if that is not possible. They are 13 weeks old, they have had all their jabs and they are micro chipped. They love playing and are very friendly and extremely entertaining. They would love to be part of a family. If you would like more info please call RSPCA 01908 611179. Berry and Bramble have watched their 2 sisters and 1 brother go to loving homes and would like it now to be their turn please.


----------



## Simon's cats

Ernie is a lovely boy, around four months old. He has a excellent temperament and is good with children. He could be homed alone but it would be nice to see him leave us with his brother Bert.


----------



## Simon's cats

Bert is a lovely boy, around four months old. He has a excellent temperament and is good with children. He could be homed alone but it would be nice to see him leave us with his brother Ernie.


----------



## Simon's cats

Violet is another stray we have taken in recently. We know little about her, but there cant be a lot to tell as she is only six months old. However, while her past is unknown her future is bright, no one can resist this cats charm.


----------



## hayleypope

a customer took her two cats to the rspca only to be told that if she was to leave them there they would have to be put down? are the rspca still putting unwanted healthy animals to sleep?


----------



## Simon's cats

Hi Hayley,

First of all any answer I am giving is not one of the RSCPA, it is my own. I am just someone who adopted a cat from there and decided to volunteer by popping in once a week to feed and clean litter trays as well being a moderator on their facebook page, plus the creation of their twitter page. These I did because I am at home in the evenings and pretty much have my laptop glued to me. Because I have seen my own rescue cat flourish in a home, despite her difficult start I want to help the others there get that chance too

At our branch there is a non destroy policy and believe me there are some difficult cats taken in and I do worry they will ever get homes . The only cats that have ever been ""destroyed that I know of had to be as they were so ill and it was at the vets recommendation. There are cats that have been there months.

One of the things I have learnt is the a lot of the branches are self funded and although they use the name of the rspca, they receive no funding from the overall brand of the organisation, so any policy is agreed locally too and our branch does a fantastic job

However year on year things get harder and there are less room available. I do fear for the future of cats that are being turned into rescue for stupid reasons, or those cats allowed to breed for no reason and those cats that are dumped and find themselves in resuce with their feral kittens. However at my branch if we have room they are given a safe haven.


----------



## Simon's cats

James is a dashing little fluffy chap who is about 5 months old He is son of Sooty and brother of Rosa


----------



## Simon's cats

this is the adorable and a little shy Rosa she is sister of James and daughter of Sooty.Rosa is about 5 months old and has been spayed and vaccinated ready to go to a new loving home .01908 611179 with milk tash, pointy bib and cute little socks.


----------



## Simon's cats

This is Bridget an adorable five month old black and while tux. She loves a good fussing and just needs a new home to flourish.


----------



## Simon's cats

These two little cuties are Beatrice and Blossom they are both around five months old and just need somewhere to call home.


----------



## Chewie39

hayleypope said:


> a customer took her two cats to the rspca only to be told that if she was to leave them there they would have to be put down? are the rspca still putting unwanted healthy animals to sleep?


I don't like the idea that healthy animals are put down at all but, sadly, most (if not all) rescues are full to bursting due to the economic climate and the fact that some people see their pets as disposable. Coupled with the fact that there are more cats being "surrendered" to rescues people are also cutting back on their spending and charities are finding they are getting less money to look after more cats.

Anyone looking to leave pets with any rescue needs to be made aware of the situation. I have a horrible feeling that even some the "no-kill" rescues might have no choice but to change their policies if the current situation continues and people should be aware that there are no guarantees for any animal they are handing over. This is why people here get so angry with unthinking people breeding irresponsibly 

EAC, there are some little beauties here, they all deserve a good home and I wish we could take them all. Sometimes I look at my three and realise how lucky they are


----------



## Simon's cats

Chewie39 said:


> I don't like the idea that healthy animals are put down at all but, sadly, most (if not all) rescues are full to bursting due to the economic climate and the fact that some people see their pets as disposable. Coupled with the fact that there are more cats being "surrendered" to rescues people are also cutting back on their spending and charities are finding they are getting less money to look after more cats.
> 
> Anyone looking to leave pets with any rescue needs to be made aware of the situation. I have a horrible feeling that even some the "no-kill" rescues might have no choice but to change their policies if the current situation continues and people should be aware that there are no guarantees for any animal they are handing over. This is why people here get so angry with unthinking people breeding irresponsibly
> 
> EAC, there are some little beauties here, they all deserve a good home and I wish we could take them all. Sometimes I look at my three and realise how lucky they are


Agree with everything you said! I think things might have to change and it may become survival of the fittest. Do you leave cats in danger cos you have no room? People are just dumping cats and it is down to the charities to clean up the mess!


----------



## marleyboo

i love william and lulu. all of them are beautiful. its so sad to see so many of their ages looking for homes? hope they find new homes soon x


----------



## Simon's cats

Percy just wants to be loved. This friendly young boy will happily lay in your arms all day!


----------



## Simon's cats

Max was found in some bushes along with his sister. He'd obviously not been well cared for and is a little nervous at first. He needs someone with patience.


----------



## Simon's cats

Goldie This lovely little girl had been allowed to have litter after litter by her previous owners. She was so frail when she came in but now she's looking great and is ready for a new start.


----------



## Simon's cats

Timmy is homed!


----------



## Simon's cats

Emily (6 months) and Bobby (4 months) are sweet, very shy but not scratchy or aggressive . They came in via one of the RSPCA inspectors and we have little information on why they came to be with us. However, I cant wait for their new lives to begin, they will make someone so happy when they come out of their shells.


----------



## Simon's cats

These cute sisters are Cassie and Carly they are about 10 to 12 weeks old and came to us with their mother Chelsea who has just found a new home rspca 01908 611179


----------



## Simon's cats

Megan.the gorgeous Megan was not wanted by her owners anymore.She is about 5 months old and very friendly


----------



## Chewie39

Bless 'em all, it's so overwhelming 

I'm beginning to fully understand why people who come on here looking to rehome their cats get short shrift sometimes.

Those little faces


----------



## Simon's cats

Just three of the many beautiful kittens needing homes at the rspca 01908 611179


----------



## Simon's cats

this is one of 5 kittens from a farm.They may not ever be suitable as family pets currently they do not like people.An ideal home would be on a farm or small holding.01908611179


----------



## Simon's cats

Ray, this cutie is 4 months old he is waiting for a home along with his mother Amy and brother Gary.they do not have to be homed together but it would be nice is Ray and Gary could be at least.


----------



## Paddypaws

So many beautiful animals in need of loving homes, I keep on looking at Melanie in post 9. Sigh.....But you know what I would honestly be worried that I would be turned down if I applied to adopt!
Does the RSPCA advertise these animals themselves EAC?


----------



## Simon's cats

Hi Paddypaws, Melanie has just got a home funnily enough! Such a sweet cats. They advertise on their website and in the local paper. (website is Main : Cats. Mostly we use Twitter and facebook, I am one of the admins for both


----------



## Simon's cats

Paddypaws said:


> So many beautiful animals in need of loving homes, I keep on looking at Melanie in post 9. Sigh.....But you know what I would honestly be worried that I would be turned down if I applied to adopt!
> Does the RSPCA advertise these animals themselves EAC?


Why do you think you would be turned down for adoption?


----------



## Paddypaws

EAC said:


> Why do you think you would be turned down for adoption?


I didn't get very far when I tried a year or two back. I work, my house is fairly near a main road ( although I have a cat proofed garden now ) and I already have 6 cats. ( had 4 at the time )


----------



## Simon's cats

It does annoy me when it happens. I tired with another rescue and got turned down and you think there are so many cats needing homes. Our RSCPA Branch is very good with adopters far better than I have seen with other rescues.


----------



## Simon's cats

Angela was found in the car park of Homebase. She is a lovely girl, her DIY skills are currently unknown but may prove to be a surprise.


----------



## Simon's cats

Grace is only seven months old and came in via one of our RSPCA inspectors. Her beautiful looks are only outshone by her personality.


----------



## Simon's cats

Florrie, approx 2, lovely quiet lady looking for a nice home with a nice lap or two, with humans who like cuddles. Just had her babies and now ready for them to flee the nest.


----------



## Simon's cats

This is Bertie, taken to the police station because he wasnt wanted anymore... 5 months old talkative friendly boy who loves fuss and cuddles, he loves playing with the younger cats and is looking forward to a home to settle into.


----------



## Simon's cats

Holly, Berties mum we think, looking for a new home. Holly is a lovely natured girl and is desperate to explore the outside world... 01908 611179 please call


----------



## Simon's cats

Lulu and Rosie looking for their forever homes, they are twins who are inquisitive little things and like a cuddle. Ring the RSPCA on 01908 611179


----------



## Simon's cats

Amanda is about 7 months old.She came to be at the RSPCA via inspectors.She has a lovely friendly temprament .If you would like to home Amanda please call 01908 611179


----------



## Simon's cats

Jack sprat and tiny Tina looking for forever homes.. 13 weeks old.


----------



## Simon's cats

Tiny Tina(female) 13 weeks old looking for a forever home contact RSPCA if you could give the lovely tiny a forever home


----------



## Simon's cats

Luna and Star are a pair of adorable girls. They are both around four months old. Unfortunately they are not able to stop being so dam CUTE !!!!


----------



## Simon's cats

Lilly was dumped outside a vets. The poor thing has a flea allergy which may be the reason she was abandoned, but things are getting better for Lilly now, all she needs now is someone that wont let her go so easily.


----------



## Simon's cats

Jen is seven months old and full of cheek, all she needs is a loving home.


----------



## Simon's cats

This Is Holly she is thought to be about 2 years old and was found as a pregnant stray.She is a little bit wary of men and sudden movements. Holly is a lovley friendly girl looking for a loving home for Christmas if you can home Holly please call us on 01908 611179


----------

